# Help with Samara Dress?



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

You might could find something close to it at a thrift store or a goodwill/salvation army type place.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

what pdcollins6092 said. Unless you can sew??


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, we found one that was a long white gown from the salvation army store. From there we just rolled it around in dirt and changed the coloring on it to make it more distressed and old looking.


----------



## Kowai (Jul 26, 2010)

Wish I could. Nothing in ANY of the thrift shops in the past three days I've been searching. I guess I could sew it, but I can barely sew a pillow with a sewing machine. If I try to hand sew it, it will be long past halloween by the time I get finished.
I guess I'll try and get my mom or grandma to sew it (they're pretty good) but I'll keep trying goodwill and places like that, and I might get one without reindeers or glitter on it.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

All you need is a light colored, long sleeve flannel nightgown, with fall coming places like Walmart, Dollar General Store, etc will be selling under $10.00


----------

